

Lenovo's latest business Ultrabook does away with last year's unpopular design - rtcoms
http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/04/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-2015

======
kiyoto
I still miss Thinkpad's keyboards before the current chiclet era.

